# flower day 1



## thomasbagnell (May 11, 2021)

this is 5 seeded plants of t-dub and 6 assorted clones all planted 3-12-21 oh and dont judge my naughty flamingos lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

Coming along very nicely.
Into Birds Huh? LOL


----------



## thomasbagnell (May 11, 2021)

i try to keep em happy they also get to grow to a 400 song tracklist of pearl jam beatles and electric six


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

thomasbagnell said:


> i try to keep em happy they also get to grow to a 400 song tracklist of pearl jam beatles and electric six


I grew a batch once to angry punk they love it


----------



## thomasbagnell (May 11, 2021)

i think its alot about the frequency they get so i try to keep it upbeat although i could see some dead boys and the ramones being productive


----------



## thomasbagnell (May 29, 2021)

Ok its day 15 into flower here a few pics


----------

